# My photo tour of México -------->



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Polanco Skyline from Chapultepec Castle by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapultepec Forest by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

View of Colonia Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

BANXICO - PALACIO POSTAL Buildings - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Amberes Street - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Filomeno Mata Street - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Londres Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Ruben Dario Street - Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Juarez Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Soumaya Museum - Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! I'm totally impressed with the city's old colonial buildings and modern scrapers...
pretty neat and gorgeous.


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Monument in honor to Cristobal Colón by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

5 de Mayo Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Lamartine Street - Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carso Mall by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Republica de Guatemala Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Estocolmo Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Gran Hotel Imperial Ciudad de México by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Mexico City from Chapultepec Castle by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Presidente Mazaryk Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Diana Cazadora Fountain by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Untitled by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




Mexican Scrapers in D.F. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots of a nice city.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice images of the most important city in latinoamerica


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

16 de Septiembre Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Polanco Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Gran Marquis and The Saint Regis Hotels by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

16 de Septiembre Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Juarez Av.- Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Hamburgo Street - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Castillo de Chapultepec by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Torre Mayor by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

20 de Noviembre Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapultepec Forest by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Palacio de Bellas Artes - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Sevilla -Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Amberes Street - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Soumaya Museum - Carso by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Lieja Street - Colonia Juarez by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

16 de Septiembre Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

CENAR Centro Nacional de Alto Rendimiento - Magdalena Mixhuca by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

ferdinand mex said:


> Really nice images of the most important city in latinoamerica


I don't believe... In my opinion Mexico City is one the most beautiful city in latin america but today...

Even I doubt it is the most populous city in Latin America... and the most important ??? ...


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I will not lie. For me Mexico City is the most beautiful city in Latin America, but I think the most important city today is Sao Paulo, Mexico now lives difficult days.

Colonia Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Isabel la Católica Street - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

16 de Septiembre Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Santa Fe Chedraui supermarket by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Gran Hotel Imperial by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Tolstoi - Gandhi by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

5 de Mayo Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Carso Complex - Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Madero Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Hamburgo Av. - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. -- Morelos Street - Camara Comercio de la Ciudad de México by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

View of Torre mayor by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Chedraui Supermarket by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Varsovia Street - Col. Juárez by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Madero Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Reforma 412 Office Building by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

5 de Mayo Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapultepec lake - Restaurant del lago by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Hamburgo Street... Tacos, tortas, flautas, quesadillas, sincronizadas y licuados  by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Madero Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Soumaya Museum - Colonia Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Polanco Skyline Hotel and residential zone by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Juarez Av. - Palacio de Bellas Artes Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Londres Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well great, very nice updates from Mexico :cheers:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Monument to Cristobal Colon by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Ruben Dario Street - Colonia Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Chedraui Supermarket by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Basic Information​


*PACHUCA*


Population:
267 862

*STATE
HIDALGO*

Elevation:
2400 m - 7874 ft

Status:
State Capital

Reference:

_Mexico City_ 2.0 hrs - / Real del Monte 0.5 hrs - Hidalgo//​
Next trip:

_*MEXICO CITY*_




Plaza Independencia - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




Ignacio Allende Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr




Gran Hotel Independencia by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

BBVA Bancomer Building by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Vicente Guerrero Street by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Pachuca - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Vicente Guerrero street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

View from Reloj Monumental por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Zaragoza Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

A little rest place por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Bravo and Abasolo intersection por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Ignacio Zaragoza Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Streets of Pachuca por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Leandro Valle Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Emily Hotel of Pachuca por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Entrance to the old city por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Vicente Guerrero Avenue por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Buildings downtown Pachuca, Hidalgo por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Mariano Matamoros Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Ignacio Allende Street por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Gran Hotel Independencia - Downtown --Pachuca  por Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

View of Pachuca City by Borivoj Rhodes, on Flickr


----------

